# ice thickness



## Mud15 (Sep 24, 2004)

anyone think there will be any ice this weekend in southern minnesota i need to go catch some fish!


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

What little there might be is too scary for me yet. I like to stand on at least 2 inches. I have heard reports of an inch but it drizzled today. Last year at this time I believe I was out on 3 to 4 inches and we had 6 by Christmas. Nothing like getting in a little tip-up action on Christmas eve day. Hopefully it will get down in those single digits soon.


----------



## Mud15 (Sep 24, 2004)

i hear yea but id like to get out early this year everytime i went out the last few years there was already 13 inches!


----------



## WARDEN247 (Sep 7, 2004)

There are a few lakes around Alexandria area with 4 to 5 inches.. Reno has 3-6 inches through out the lake.. Saw Four wheelers out there on Saturday evening. This is in central MN.


----------



## Mud15 (Sep 24, 2004)

ill have to go check the lakes sometime this week anyone know of a good area to fish around jordan, MN


----------



## RWHONKER (Dec 22, 2003)

In Southeastern Minnesota I wouldn't be walking on any lakes just yet. It just hasen't been cold enough. We need some consistant days and nights in the single digits. Getting rain doesn't help any either. I have been out just because I couldn't wait any longer but I didn't feel very comfortable. In a couple places I was on an inch and a half of ice but it is ultimately up to you and how brave you are. Good fishing.


----------



## maple lake duck slayer (Sep 25, 2003)

Not trying to start anything, but some people see bravey as stupidity. :lol: 
I wouldn't think of going out on the ice in central/S.central MN right now. Thickness varies too much.


----------

